# lowering prices



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

do you guys think that next year dadant will lower prices on there plastic foundations?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it doesn't sell they will probably lower the prices and sell it out. If it does sell but does not really take off, they will probably leave them the same. If everyone goes to small cell and they sell LOTS of it, the price will probably go down. I don't think they are selling lots of it. It wasn't even in their online catalog last I looked. Also, I don't think Dadant is the actual manufacturer, so it also depends on the manufacuturer's wholesale price which depends on recouping their tooling up costs.

This, of course, is only speculation based on what I have observed in marketing in general. I have no inside track on what Dadant's plans are.

So, I guess, based on all observations of supply and demand and tooling costs, my bet is the price won't change substantially in the near future.

If cost is your concern, just use the wax. It's hard to go wrong and if you're really cheap (like me) use the starter strips.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The last time I called I specifically asked about the small cell foundation in regards to sales. The reply was "very disappointing and very little sales". Like most businesses they won't stock merchandise that sits on shelves, and if they do it will cost you.


----------

